
Semi-complete list of startup accelerator programs (any more to add?) - shedd
http://blog.shedd.us/post/321987608/help-for-startups
======
coatta
I'd like to suggest some of Michigan's programs for your review: University of
Michigan's "Techarb" Business Accelerator
(<http://cfe.engin.umich.edu/businessaccelerator>), Ann Arbor SPARK Business
Accelerator ([http://www.annarborusa.org/start-ups/spark-business-
accelera...](http://www.annarborusa.org/start-ups/spark-business-
accelerator/)) and Wayne State's SmartStart Business Development Program
(<http://techtownwsu.org/business/smartstart.php>)

I've interacted with each of these program on some level and can provide more
information later if desired.

~~~
shedd
For the Ann Arbor SPARK program, does this operate as an early stage
accelerator program or as more of a conventional incubator?

~~~
coatta
Each of the programs listed are geared toward very early-stage companies and
provide many different types of support functions. Each program (I believe)
offers grants or loans, office space, and mentorship. At its current state,
the Techarb is more of a conventional incubator with outside entities
providing financial and mentorship functions, however it is intended to be
grown into a full accelerator in the near future by U-M (it was created only a
few months ago and just getting off the ground). I'm less familiar with the
SmartStart's program (I only visited once), however I believe it offers a full
range of early-stage startup assistance.

------
robfitz
I would quite enjoy seeing additional data.. founding of new 'accelerators'
over time, number of companies funded, companies/year, etc. Primarily when
they were founded. Last I checked, I found only 3.

Would also be fun to see an evolution tree starting from YC. It's too soon for
weak variations to have died off yet, but I reckon we could check back in a
decade..

~~~
arohner
And the most important statistic, success rate.

~~~
Shamiq
That's toughie. Is a success counted when the first company does well, or if
the entrepreneur goes on to make a ton of amazing companies, giving some stock
to the accelerator and/or having them involved in the process?

~~~
chrischen
You could count it by the failure rate instead.

~~~
shedd
Compiling further detailed information on the programs would certainly be
interesting and I'm sure that prospective applicants would find it helpful.
Given the different models used by the programs, it would be an interesting
endeavor to try to consolidate and compare the details.

------
skmurphy
We need a TheFunded for incubators and accelerators. A site that allows
founders to rate these programs and their interactions with them similar to
what <http://www.thefunded.com/> does for venture capitalists.

~~~
AdeoRessi
TheFunded lists most of them already.

~~~
skmurphy
My apologies, I searched for YCombinator not "Y Combinator" and didn't find
it. I see it now. With so many incubators it's a natural and useful extension
for TheFunded.

------
astine
Does anyone have any experience with any of these firms?

------
icefox
With YC moved to CA it looks like the three in Boston are Start@Spark,
Summer@Highland Capital, and TechStars. Anyone familiar with them?

~~~
shedd
Not sure about Start@Spark or Highland's program, but I think you'll find a
lot of folks familiar with TechStars on HN. Having just announced the third
program in Seattle, they're also rapidly increasing the number of companies
that they assist annually.

------
og1
Thanks for this list. I had no idea about the Providence RI one. Although new,
it's still interesting.

